# N15 losing power



## boogarbooz (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

I did an oil change and replaced the rocker cover gasket yesterday. Prior to me doing this the car was working fine, however now it is losing power, especially in 3rd gear where it has to kick back into 2nd to get up a hill. I've also noticed white smoke coming out of the exhaust.

Can anyone help me as to why this is happening and how I can fix it? I'm going insane trying to find the cause of it.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check for any vacuum hoses that may have been accidentally knocked off. and also check that the pcv valve is working ok, if it is stuck it might be the cause of the sudden smoke from the exhaust.


----------



## boogarbooz (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks will check now.


----------



## boogarbooz (Feb 20, 2010)

I checked the pcv valve it was dirty so cleaned with carby cleaner, the car then drove prefect tried again later sunday and sluggish and white smoke took off pcv valve and it appears to be not working properly, could this be the problem? during the service I used 15 /40 grade oil in nissan pulsar 180000kms. the auto parts place said that is what is reccommened.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think you may need to replace the pcv valve it must be sticking. If stuck open it sucks oil into the intake, check the inside of the pcv hose to see if it is very oily.The oil viscosity should be fine I use 20 /40- 50 in my Pulsar [250000km].


----------



## boogarbooz (Feb 20, 2010)

after replacing the pcv valve would it still be a bit sluggish for a while if gunk had seeped through? after changing the pcv valve the car appeared fine, my wife took it for a drive last night and said it was fine drove 10km to Campbelltown nsw, then home she said it started feeling a little sluggish about half a km from home and after climbing a slight hill. could this be junk that needs to be blown through then all will okay? will book in for trans service so may get the automotive place next door to have a look. no engine computer lights are coming on engine looks it excellent condition no strange ticking or blowing smoke at startup, water levels seem the same( and no bubbles when radiator cap is taken off), oil not milky or signs of water contamination, and transmission oil appears red and smells like trans oil ( no bubbles). Now I am no mechanic, just learnt my stuff from watching my dad do repairs, and my feeling is some junk ended up in the throttle body from the faulty pcv valve and is intermitently causing the sluggishness.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Might be an idea to put some fuel system cleaner in the tank when you next get fuel , it might help clear any oil etc that has carried into the inlet and injectors.


----------

